# NSW Stamp Duty Formula



## RazzaDazzla (21 June 2010)

I am working on a spreadsheet that is comparing various properties.

As I would like to take stamp duty into consideration I would like to know what formula NSW uses for calculating stamp duty.

Some googling gave me this: http://www.moneybuddy.com.au/home-loans/guide-stamp-duty.html

_ < $14,000            1.25% of dutiable value
$14,001 - $30,000	$175 + 1.5% of dutiable value
$30,001 - $80,000	$415 + 1.75% of dutiable value
$80,001 - $300,000	$1,290 + 3.5% of dutiable value
$300,001 - $1 million	$8,990 + 4.5% of dutiable value
 > $1 million	$40,490 + 5.5% of dutiable value_

but this formula doesn't agree with the many online calculators that are available from the web. 

As I believe stamp duty takes into consideration the purchase price and the loan amount; I really would like the formula in black and white so I can include it in my spreadsheet rather than having to manually calculate it via what may be inaccurate online calculators.

If anyone can help, that would be great!

Thanks.


----------



## RazzaDazzla (22 June 2010)

OSR told me on the phone;

$80,000 - $1,290
then $3.50 per $100 up to $300,000

$300,000 - $8,990
then $4.50 per $100 up to $1,000,000

$1,000,000 - $40,490
then $5.50 per $100

So looking at http://www.moneybuddy.com.au/home-loans/guide-stamp-duty.html, these numbers agree.


----------



## mortgagechoice (9 August 2011)

A good comprehensive summary of stamp duty in various states is here.


----------

